# Construccion de telefono celular casero



## SKYFALL (Nov 23, 2011)

Hola compañeros,

El siguiente tema lo abro con la intención de construir entre todas las personas interesadas un telefono celular que reuna las caracteristicas basicas que tendría uno hecho en casa, pues inicialmente no buscaria la gran cantidad de funciones, simplemente que tenga la habilidad de sacar y recibir llamadas, y que sea minimo GSM ya sea para las bandas de 850 o 1900 MHz.

Basicamente seria construir un telefono celular GSM con componentes de facil consecucion y accequibles en la mayoria de los casos que se pueda necesitar.

Muchas gracias y espero que lo podamos construir muy pronto.


----------



## JESUS MBG (Feb 13, 2012)

Uff, lo tienes complicado ferchito, la radiofrecuencia es un tema bastante complicado
de por si, pero cuando nos metemos en microondas (que es lo que utilizan los celulares)
se complica aun mas porque cualquier pista mal calculada hace de antena o provoca
interferencias, eso como ejemplo, no hablemos de los circuitos integrados (chips)
necesarios para para cumplir las funciones de codificacion-decodificacion de la señal
y otros, ademas que son caros tambien son muy especificos, y por supuesto dificiles de encontrar.
Puedes decirme que los cojerias de otros moviles, pero como te he explicado, no se pueden juntar
a la ligera unos con otros. En fin que siento desilusionarte pero segun mis conocimientos
lo que te he explicado es lo que hay, nunca he visto nadie que se halla planteado este tema,
pero si por casualidad encontrase algo te lo comunicare. Un saludo.


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 13, 2012)

Ese es el dilema, he estudiado a fondo sobre el tema y se que es bien complicado pero debo intentarlo, agradesco inmensamente tu interes,  

saludos.


----------



## JESUS MBG (Feb 14, 2012)

Nada, como te dije si veo algo por ahi te lo notifico, la verdad es que es un tema
interesante, aunque siento repetirme complicado, yo una vez estuve buscando
un movil que lo unico que hiciera fuera enviar y recibir llamadas, lo queria para
mi madre (que es mayor) y me pone la cabeza loca con los mensages o se mete
en el menu y la lia, etc. Conozco a mucha gente que no llega a utilizar un 20% de las
opciones de su movil, porque no les interesa, no quieren, o no se quedan con la
copla del manejo del mismo, con mas razon es logico en personas de cierta edad.
Asi que no vayas a creer que no me planteado lo mismo que tu, saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 14, 2012)

Define un poco el proyecto. ¿Que es lo que quieres?

 Construir desde cero, con circuitos genéricos por llamarlos de  un modo _"74XX"_ 
 Usar un chipset GSM
 Usar un módulo GSM

Ya se que pongo pegas a todo, pero lo que pienso es esto:

Va a ocupar como una lavadora y va a costar 1000€ la unidad si es que llega a funcionar
Hay que conseguir los chips y la documentación, cosa que veo muy difícil que un fabricante de mande samples si no eres un ensamblador reconocido. Luego hay que montarlo y suelen ser encapsulados bga (o como se llamen) y precisan circuitos multicapas y un diseño crítico con la forma, longitud etc de las pistas.
Eso no es construir nada, es usar un módulo hecho, aunque es viable al menos para datos hay infinidad de módulos gsm. Supongo que se podrán usar con voz.


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 14, 2012)

Pues originalmente queria que fuese asi, totalmente casero y hacerle todo desde cero, pero si ademas se pueden conseguir modulos gsm armados tambien sería bueno.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 14, 2012)

¿Entonces la 1?
Si es así aprenderás mucho pero dudo que llegue a funcionar. (no te ofendas)


----------



## capitanp (Feb 14, 2012)

creo que el modulo GSM lo tienes que comprar hecho porque el codigo de encriptacion GSM A5/1 no es abierto y ese dato no lo vas a conseguir.

si es con fines practicos solo necesitas el modulogsm, un pic, teclado, lcd, mic, y parlante.
Si no es asi ya hay equipos que vienen armadaos solo pones el chip, lo enchufas y anda


----------



## miguelus (Feb 14, 2012)

Perfecto ferchito, somos unos genios de la RF, dominamos la técnicas de CI Multi_Capas.
Disponemos de toda la maquinaria para montar componentes SMD
Tenemos un laboratorio de RF al completo.
¡Eureka! el prototipo nos funciona, a nivel de RF, perfectamente
Ahora necesitamos un Firnware y un Software...
No hay problemas, como sistema operativo utilizaremos  pues parece que todos son Propietario, bueno no importa, como tambien somos unos genios del Software diseñamos un Sitema Operativo para nosotros  lo llamaremos... Androginus. 
Bueno ya tenemos nuestro equipo funcionando. 
Le ponemos una SIM, a ver que pasa   pues parece que la Célula no nos reconoce y el equipo no se registra...
1º Problema, necesito de un IMEI y eso no me lo puedo inventar yo :enfadado:
2º....
3º....

Bueno, mejor me compro un Móvil BIC cuesta 20€ (~ 27U$) y viene con 10€ en llamadas..

Sal U2


----------



## Scooter (Feb 14, 2012)

Hombre, en infinidad de proyectos de esta web es mas barato comprarlo hecho, se trata de aprender. 
Otra cosa es que en este caso yo creo que no es alcanzable el objetivo.


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 14, 2012)

No importa, yo se que es muy dificil, pero los celulares que usamos hoy en dia son hechos aqui, en el planeta Tierra, no son traidos de Jupiter ni de Mercurio y son diseñados por personas que tienen cerebro, ojos y manos igual que todos nosotros, entonces viendo todo esto tan a la par, (a excepcion claro esta de no contar en este momento con con la infraestructura necesaria para poderlo construir), creo que es dificil, pero lo podemos hacer!


----------



## Scooter (Feb 14, 2012)

Está claro que los que  lo hacen no tienen un cerebro genéticamente modifficado con cuuatro emisferios y 16 válvulas. Pero yo "casi" aseguraría que tienen mas formación y medios que yo (mas medios y mas enteros). Vamos que investigar es una  cosa y no medir mis fuerzas otra.


----------



## miguelopez (Feb 14, 2012)

Hola.

Suena muy interesante ... para aprender, seria muy util, pero claro .. estan los costos de por medio. Si es para montar un prototipo, me inclino por la propuesta de mas arriba .. comprar un modulo GSM y adaptarle una LCD, teclado, parlante y microfono (esto se puede hacer desde el mismo modulo).

Saludos


----------



## patriciodj (Feb 14, 2012)

y yo renegando con un ampli, jajaja


----------

